
Turboencabulator - zachrose
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turboencabulator
======
andrewflnr

      The original machine had a base plate of pre-famulated 
      amulite surmounted by a malleable logarithmic casing...
    

Nice. "Have you tried logarithms?"
[http://xkcd.com/451/](http://xkcd.com/451/)

~~~
webnrrd2k
I picture it like the interocitor from MST3K when they did This Island Earth:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQlF-
dpU5lw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQlF-dpU5lw)

------
mmcdaris
this is a good pairing after reading the wiki page:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac7G7xOG2Ag](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac7G7xOG2Ag)

~~~
xhrpost
Even better:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJKdh1KZ0w](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJKdh1KZ0w)

~~~
JonnieCache
A derivative work?
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noSOFIJdfwM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noSOFIJdfwM)

~~~
Pitarou
How dare you, sir!

------
Pitarou
The GE technical description is a thing of beauty.

I love this part:

 _Before use, the system should be calibrated with a gyro-controlled Sine-Wave
Director, the output of which should be of the cathode follower type._ _Note:
If only Cosine-Wave Directors are available, their output must be first fed
into a Phase Inverter with parametric negative time compensators._

------
app
There's several more here:
[http://turboencabulator.tumblr.com/](http://turboencabulator.tumblr.com/)

------
adamryman
Reminds me strongly of
[http://reddit.com/r/vxjunkies](http://reddit.com/r/vxjunkies)

~~~
quink
And the top links:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/VXJunkies/top/?sort=top&t=all](http://www.reddit.com/r/VXJunkies/top/?sort=top&t=all)

------
zw123456
I wonder why no one has patented it yet?

